# Isn't anyone fishing?



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't believe I haven't seen a post by someone who went fishing this weekend! I'm cooped up inside the house just dying to read a fishing report by someone in here and nothing! Come on guys, I'm itching for some reports!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd love to give you one, but nothing opens until May 15th up here....ice just went off last week....

Rod


----------



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

Got my first of the season here in Vermont this weekend. Total fishing time was about 2 1/2 hours from my rowboat. (big boat not in yet)

There are a few rock piles off folk's beaches a couple camps up and down from mine that the fish key on when they first come up.

Got 7 smallies from 1.5 lbs to 3lbs. A couple of dink largies that were very silver. Must have just come out of the deep. And one white perch.

Only thing they would hit was a 3" Berkley Power Grub in pumpkin on a 1/8th jig. I catch a lot on that bait.

Hope that give you the fix you were looking for or at least helps a little!


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Cutt'em,

The pickerel are really active in the ponds. I've caught several that were pushing the upper 20's. I've been taking them on the muskie crankbaits I just made. I'm hitting the Juniata River tomorrow after work for muskies and bass. It's been getting good. I'll give you a report when I get back.

Best wishes on a speedy recovery!

jeremy


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, but don't forget the pics. I get my stitches out on the 7th and hopefully will be able to get out then. Until then, I'm stuck in the house.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Pymatuning was pretty good to Larry and me the last 2 Saturday's. 

Larry caught one in the low 30's the first Saturday and I lost one in the mid-40's that day.

Then this past Saturday, I caught this little guy on a Flatshad in a new foil pattern I've been working on:









I consider any fish in April to be pretty much a bonus fish. But things should be getting much better in a few more weeks. I'm looking forward to some early Piedmont fishing this year.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Cutt'em,

Sorry for not getting any pictures. I wasn't able to get out because my buddy with the boat got sick. I'll get some pic's for you of a muskie lure with a big pickerel hanging off of it. 

jeremy


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Cutt'em,

Finally getting around to posting a picture for you. I've had trouble getting out between work and all the rain we've been getting. (i'm thinking of building an ark!) This was a small pickerel out of one of our ponds. I had a nice one in on a musky lure, but he got off before my wife could get a picture. I think the big boys are getting used to seeing my muskie lures because they aren't hitting them like they used to. Time to move to the other pond and throw them.

It's not much, but it's a fish.
 

hope your healing up well,
jeremy


----------

